# 1.8t swap questions



## BIG DOE (Aug 30, 2000)

i have access to a 20v passat motor for a really good deal. 
how much more difficult would this swap be? as apposed to a 
transversely a mounted 1.8t, like out of a jetta or golf. what 
would i need to fabricate, just to get it in my mk1 rocco (like 
mounts, ex...) also i suspect that i would need to get a golf or 
jetta intake manifold. any help will be greatly appreciated. 
thanks Dorain

[Modified by BIG DOE, 11:13 AM 2-2-2002]


[Modified by BIG DOE, 11:13 AM 2-2-2002]


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Josh[deady]Able)*

thanks alot ill call them on monday.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Josh[deady]Able)*

REALLY??? I am only aware of 2, I don't think they have done more than anyone... Good try though


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (BIG DOE)*

Dorain, 
If the motor is going into a A1 make sure it is from a 98/99 Passat with the engine code AEB, the later engines, AWW, AWD don't have the holes in the block for the passenger side motor mount.
You'll want to get either a G/J/NB intake manifold if you plan on doing a front mount IC, or right side IC, or TT intake manifold if you plan on doing a left side intercooler (such as in the left wheel well using a G60 intercooler, etc)


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Dean F)*

thanks Dean, the motor is out of a 98, so thats a plus.
i'll have to make sure its an AEB code though. any other 
ideas.
there is no efi or any of the wiring so what would 
be the best stand alone system for the money.


----------



## bk1GTI (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Josh[deady]Able)*

Hey dean what is the ideal transmission for the A1 swap. I have heard that the 020 from an A3 2.0 has good ratio's for the 1.8t but isnt it missing the mounting holes for the rear trans mount? Are the internals tough enough to handle a mild 1.8t?


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Josh[deady]Able)*

sorry chief, but you are wrong.... name them if you know everything. Shall I, Matt's red A2 and John's black A1, that's it. Both built by people that don't even work there anymore. You obviously do not know because you had to ask on the eurospeed web site http://www.eurospeedltd.com/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=&TOPIC_ID=1504 Good try though


----------



## 180q (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (Veedubgti)*

LMAO!!!


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (180q)*

To bad Eurospeed is a bunch of overpriced hymen jockies! I don't even know what that means...


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: 1.8t swap questions (black2001aww)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i have access to a 20v passat motor for a really good deal. 
how much more difficult would this swap be? as apposed to a 
transversely a mounted 1.8t, like out of a jetta or golf. what 
would i need to fabricate, just to get it in my mk1 rocco (like 
mounts, ex...) also i suspect that i would need to get a golf or 
jetta intake manifold. any help will be greatly appreciated. 
thanks Dorain[HR][/HR]​Check this site out for more info. on your application:
http://www.scirocco20v.com/


----------

